# iMac G5 spécial FNAC



## r e m y (28 Février 2005)

Vu dans le magazine Contact de la FNAC (reçu hier)

La FNAC commercialise une verison "spéciale FNAC" de l'iMac G5:

version 17" 1,8 GHz, 512 Mo de Ram (mais je ne sais pas si c'est en 1 ou 2 barrettes), bluetooth intégré + clavier et souris bluetooth, disque dur 80 Go 7200 tr/mn,

1500 Euros pour les adhérents FNAC (1670 euros pour les autres)


----------



## marillion (28 Février 2005)

Je l'ai pris et la barette est de 512 mo sur un dim ;0)


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2005)

Et peux-tu confirmer que le disque dur est bien un 7200 tr/mn?

(c'est drôle, j'ai l'impression que pour une fois on va dire du bien de la FNAC sur ces forums...) :rose:


----------



## Nico206 (28 Février 2005)

Acheté aujourd'hui également.
A noté que iLife'05 est préinstallé et Mac OSX est en version 10.3.7
Chose étonnante également, OSX est sur 3 cds est non 1 DVD...
Je me demande si iLife'05 est compris dans les cds d'install car y a pas de cd ou DVD séparé.


----------



## marillion (28 Février 2005)

Comment savoir si le DD est de 7200 tr/mn ?
Effectivement Mac os X est en version 10.3.7, pour ilife, dommage j'avais acheté la verions 2005 à 19¤ chez apple


----------



## marillion (28 Février 2005)

Model Number:ST380013AS Capacity:80 GB Speed:7200 rpm

L'ancien n'avait pas ça ? Je veux dire celui sans bluetooth.


----------



## GLX (28 Février 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Vu dans le magazine Contact de la FNAC (reçu hier)
> 
> La FNAC commercialise une verison "spéciale FNAC" de l'iMac G5:
> 
> ...


Autre option pour les autres (comme moi, ni adhérent et à + de 100 km d'une FNAC) : je viens de recevoir d'Apple un coupon de remise de 100 euros HT 
ça met  le 1.8 à 1378 euros (sans l'option bluetooth et juste 256 Mo de ram).


----------



## Nico206 (28 Février 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> Model Number:ST380013AS Capacity:80 GB Speed:7200 rpm
> 
> L'ancien n'avait pas ça ? Je veux dire celui sans bluetooth.



si, c'est idem. On a juste le bluetooth (+ clavier + souris) et 256Mo de+ (une barrette de 512Mo) et aussi iLife'05 au lieu de iLife'04 (sur les anciens modèle genre début 2005).


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Mars 2005)

J'ai craqué pour ce modèle le week-end dernier. Voici mes remarques :
Tout d'abord, ce que j'y ai ajoué : une carte airport extrême et une barette de 512 MO suppléméntaire.

Ensuite ce que j'ai constaté : 
En préinstallé :
        le module bluetooth
        ilife 04 ( mais le DVD dilife 05 est dans le carton )
        Pour le disque dur voici ce que je récupère comme info dans "A propos de ce mac".
ST380013AS:

  Capacité:	74.53 Go
  Modèle:	ST380013AS
  Révision:	3.42
  Numéro de série:	3MR0B7CM
  Support amovible:	Non
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Nom BSD:	disk0
  Protocole:	ATA
  Numéro de l?unité:	0
  Type de socket:	Serial ATA
  Gestionnaires OS9:	Non

Macintosh HD:

  Capacité:	74.41 Go
  Disponible:	31.19 Go
  Inscriptible:	Oui
  Système de fichiers:	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD:	disk0s3
  Point de montage:	/

Maintenant j'ai tout de même un problème avec le module bluetooth : Il n'est reconnu qu'après avoir rallumé au moins deux fois le micro. Si quelqu'un a entendu parler d'un problème similaire, je suis preneur des infos.

Voilà.


----------



## marillion (1 Mars 2005)

J'ai le même que toi et je n'ai pas ce problème de bluetooth, bizarre. Si tu viens tout juste de l'acheter, ramène le directement, t'embêtes pas. 

Sinon, tes impressions, belle bécane hein ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Mars 2005)

Pas mal. J'ai bien aprécié la possibilité de récupérer toute mon ancienne configuration 5imac G4) avec un cable Firewire.

Photoshop élément 3 est assez performant. Par contre je n'ai pas encore testé iDVD.


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Mars 2005)

la RAM est de quelle marque? de quelle modèle??


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Mars 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> la RAM est de quelle marque? de quelle modèle



Pour la barrette fournie en standard, je ne connais pas la marque.
Celle que j'ai rajoutée est une PNY.
Ci-dessous la config. mémoire :

DIMM0/J4000:
  Taille:	512 Mo
  Type:	DDR SDRAM
  Vitesse:	PC3200U-30330

DIMM1/J4001:
  Taille:	512 Mo
  Type:	DDR SDRAM
  Vitesse:	PC3200U-30440

Pour ce qui est du problème Blue Tooth, je l'ai réglé de la manière suivante : 

Arrêt du Mac en le débranchant (conseil lu dans un forum Apple)

Puis débrancher tous les appareils USB.

Test : O.K.

Rebrancher tous les périphériques USB un par un avec test à chaque appareil.

Chez moi, c'est le scanner (Canon 8000F) qui semble être à l'origine des perturbations.

Au lieu de le brancher directement sur un port du Mac, je l'ai placé derrière un HUB USB 2 et depuis tout est O.K.


----------



## chrisphilrom (7 Mars 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> Model Number:ST380013AS Capacity:80 GB Speed:7200 rpm
> 
> L'ancien n'avait pas ça ? Je veux dire celui sans bluetooth.



Salut.
Où trouves-tu ces info ?
Merci


----------



## marillion (7 Mars 2005)

Menu pomme (en haut à gauche) et a propos de ce mac puis clique sur plus d'info ;o)


----------



## chrisphilrom (7 Mars 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> Menu pomme (en haut à gauche) et a propos de ce mac puis clique sur plus d'info ;o)


Ben oui, mais c'est marqué où le nb de rpm


----------



## marillion (8 Mars 2005)

Avec le modèle number j'ai été sur le site de seagate


----------



## olivier9275 (9 Mars 2005)

J'ai fait comme mleroux: j'ai craqué pour l'offre (très intéressante) de la FNAC ! Avantage de la boutique: le produit est dispo immédatement ! Pas d'attente interminable pour recevoir son bel iMac !!!

J'ai également ajouté une barette de RAM 512 Mo supplémentaire (1 Go au total donc) et une carte Airport Extreme.

L'appareil était livré avec Module Bluetooth intégré, et donc clavier et souris sans fil (ça marche du tonnerre, aucun problème de reconnaissance !), iLife '05 pré-installé (visiblement pas le cas chez tout le monde bizaremment), l'OS sur 1 DVD.

L'iMac est tout simplement génial: look d'enfer, bel écran, silence de fonctionnement y compris sur des jeux ou de la vidéo (du coup, je ne comprends pas trop les commentaires sur le "bruit de rasoir", mais j'imagine que ça doit être ch....), rapidité de traitement ... un bonheur !


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Mars 2005)

olivier9275 a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac est tout simplement génial: look d'enfer, bel écran, silence de fonctionnement y compris sur des jeux ou de la vidéo (du coup, je ne comprends pas trop les commentaires sur le "bruit de rasoir", mais j'imagine que ça doit être ch....), rapidité de traitement ... un bonheur !



Restons honnête jusqu'au bout, j'ai bien réussi à trouver deux cas ou les bruits des ventilateurs sont audibles mais loin d'être insupportables :

-   Avec Virtual PC 7
-   Pendant l'encodage des menus avec iDVD 5


----------



## marillion (9 Mars 2005)

exact l'encodage fait souffler l'imac ;o)


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> exact l'encodage fait souffler l'imac ;o)



Moi, c'est l'iMac qui me fait souffler...


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est l'iMac qui me fait souffler...



Je compatis.


----------



## HCl (11 Mars 2005)

Vous savez si on peut régler une offre adhérents en... bons d'achats ? 

Vu que je peux avoir 10% sur les bons d'achats Fnac... Si en mê^me temps je pouvais profiter de l'offre adhérents ce serait le pied


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Mars 2005)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez si on peut régler une offre adhérents en... bons d'achats ?



Comme je ne sais pas, j'ai posé la question à la FNAC. Dès que j'ai une réponse, je te la donne.


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Mars 2005)

Désolé mais FNAC.COM ne semble pas vouloir répondre à ce genre de question. Le mieux reste alors de téléphoner au magasin le plus proche ou de s'y rendre.

Salut.


----------



## endavent (11 Mars 2005)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez si on peut régler une offre adhérents en... bons d'achats ?
> 
> Vu que je peux avoir 10% sur les bons d'achats Fnac... Si en mê^me temps je pouvais profiter de l'offre adhérents ce serait le pied



Tu peux le faire. La loi interdit de lier une promotion à un ou plusieurs moyens de paiement (par exemple obliger à prendre un crédit pour profiter d'un prix réduit), tu peux donc payer comme tu veux. D'ailleurs, c'est en caisse que tu paies avec tes bons d'achat, après que le vendeur t'aies fait la facture 

Donc tu vas bénéficier de 10% de réduc en plus de l'avantage Fnac, petit veinard


----------

